# Anyone have clue as to what these girls breed is? Pic heavy :D



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 25, 2010)

I was told Boer cross, with what he wasn't sure, I had responded to a "weed" eater ad, man delivered them got both for 80 bucks, after I handed him his cash and as he hopped in his truck, he by the way'd me that they were bred to a Boer buck and he wasn't sure when they would kid!!!!!  Yay!!!???? Anyways, I'd like some input on what the cross might be  , thanks in advance and they have cool and calm personalities, great girls.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 25, 2010)

There not screaming "Nubian" or "Alpine" or anything at me.....I'm sorry...there are just too many other breeds it *could* be.  Kiko, dairy, Spanish.  Especially w/ you being in Texas, the goat capital of the US.

I'm afraid "Boer cross" is as close as you'll be likely to get.  They look like nice, big healthy does, though.  Congrats.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 25, 2010)

I knew that was coming  Thank you.


----------



## rebelINny (Nov 26, 2010)

Well my guess is  Saanen/Boer cross. Reason why I am saying this is because the one is all white and because they do not have the big floppy Boer ears but more airplaned and small. My guess is Saanen (why can I not remember how to spell saanen today? Is this right?) LOL Good luck on the kiddings.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome, I was doing some google 'n' 2day and the saanen is what I'm thinking also,  May, the white one screams it more than bore, I'm kind of wondering if she might be an older sister or mom/cross to June the cross bore....when I got them I thought I wouldn't worry about it, just wanted these girls in top shape, the previous owner and the one before him never gave them hay , grain, feed, none of it, now that they are looking good and aren't sluggish, I'm itching to find out.   Thanks for your help!!!!!


----------



## sammileah (Nov 27, 2010)

try for a head shot.  i agree that the white 1 could be a sameen.  or a kiko.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 27, 2010)

Its hard to say...they look like happy and healthy girls!! 

Boer cross for sure...saanen, kiko???  Thats my guess?  And definately a guess. 

Have fun with them and enjoy!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 27, 2010)

They are happy girls,  May (white) is finally warming up to me, here's some head shots, June wasn't too thrilled, and she's my jealous girl.

May-May











June






May's ears just shoot out , June's kind of hang but don't ?


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 27, 2010)

Whatever they are, they are adorable!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you, along with their cuteness they are sweeties, my son calls them his bearded ladies. They kind of protect the kids and I, they won't let my previous goats near us and June has to be the leader and if there's any "problems" May is always just at the perfect pace to gang up on it. This is even with the dogs that wonder the road, they have no fear, good thing there is a fence between that road and them.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 28, 2010)

I think boer/saanen cross!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope so, that would be aweseome!!! I am not sure why, but it makes me all giggly inside. Lol.


----------

